# Keeping cool



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

With the temps in the 100+ every day you have to keep them cool some how and Vegas like the sprinkler way...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 27, 2011)

nice lol  i bet they enjoy that


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Turtle Guru said:


> nice lol  i bet they enjoy that



He was enjoying it, was 105 today...


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow that is hot!! It was almost that hot here last week, yuck!
Looks like Vegas really enjoyed the sprinkler


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> Wow that is hot!! It was almost that hot here last week, yuck!
> Looks like Vegas really enjoyed the sprinkler



Today was our 26th day straight of 100+ temps.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 27, 2011)

I Love it, Vegas Seems Like It Too


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

Jacob said:


> I Love it, Vegas Seems Like It Too



On the hot days he really enjoys it..


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 27, 2011)

Walker likes to get wet from the sprinkler also when I turn in on for the box turtles, he always gets in the over spray.They have been talking about your weather on the news up here and said the record for 100+ days in Dallas is 42 in a row,can't remember what year it was.


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> Walker likes to get wet from the sprinkler also when I turn in on for the box turtles, he always gets in the over spray.They have been talking about your weather on the news up here and said the record for 100+ days in Dallas is 42 in a row,can't remember what year it was.



That was 1980 when it hit the 42 days in a row. 

They are like little kids when the sprinklers come on, lol


----------



## laramie (Jul 27, 2011)

It's Torts gone wet and wild 

So cute


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 27, 2011)

laramie said:


> It's Torts gone wet and wild
> 
> So cute



Wait until Wilbur gets that big, you will be doing the same thing..


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2011)

I just love those craftsman sprinkler heads ...we have one pink one and I could kick myself for not getting more when I got the one we have...now I can't find any in the local stores....

Your guy looks like he is loving the cool down


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 28, 2011)

very , very nice. i wish i was your pet'lol' lindy


----------



## dmarcus (Jul 28, 2011)

ascott said:


> I just love those craftsman sprinkler heads ...we have one pink one and I could kick myself for not getting more when I got the one we have...now I can't find any in the local stores....
> 
> Your guy looks like he is loving the cool down



We only have the one and we sure could use about 2 more...



momo said:


> very , very nice. i wish i was your pet'lol' lindy



That is funny Lindy!!


----------

